# My little girl Wibble



## christina (Jun 4, 2012)

shes so pretty


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Is she a fuzzy? She is quite cute I have to admit =P And thats coming from someone who doesnt like hairless!


----------



## christina (Jun 4, 2012)

AyJay658 said:


> Is she a fuzzy? She is quite cute I have to admit =P And thats coming from someone who doesnt like hairless!


yeah so i am told. Her previous owner said shes from a solid line of fuzzies, but im not so bothered on her lineage shes my little chum


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well done for looking for a friend for her. Girl mice get very lonely on their own! Has she got ruby eyes? They are very nice.


----------



## christina (Jun 4, 2012)

AyJay658 said:


> Well done for looking for a friend for her. Girl mice get very lonely on their own! Has she got ruby eyes? They are very nice.


Im not entirely sure, its very hard to tell, they could be a very dark red, :| or black im not sure


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome, a googley eyed hairless  .


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

She's just precious!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

She's a doll!


----------

